# dilemna - do I or don't I??



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

buy it and I'll collect it at SWR. I need a new beach rod.

ps. is it 1 or 2 piece?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations Roberta

Thats a classic all round surf blank. 
I got my best Jew on the MT7144-G version of that blank. It should serve you well.

Cheers

Anthony


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'day Roberta

The G means there is some graphite rolled into the bottom 2/3rds of the blank. Its meant to make the blank a little lighter and stiffer in the butt half.

Cheers

Ant


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Roberta
You have an excellent buy there.I have built my self two surf rods using that blank.I was so impressed with the first I built a second.the second one I like best ,I used single foot guides no grips and just a sand spike and a light fugi sliding reel seat.
Very light responsive rod with heaps of grunt down low.By using a shock leader to cast I've fished 1kg on it in the surf.Very nerve wraking.these days I fish 3-4 kg on it very good tip action on them for surf rod.
Enjoy
Paul


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Paul,

Are you sure you were fishing 1kg on a MT7144? That blank is made to cast wieghts up 85g and will fish lines up to 15kg.
I have a MT4144G that has been waiting for guides for over a year and even that will be getting 10kg braid.

Rob.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Rob
you have got me thinking,I built the rod some years ago.and unfortunatly it is locked in a shed down south so I can't check numbers.Will do so at Easter.Its could be a mt6144.
I fished the 1kg on it when I was full on into ANSA and points on the board at Conventions was the name of the game.
Basicly used shock leader to get distance cast with 1kg.Reel was Penn4200ss spinfisher with well cared for drag washers ht100 not the plastic ones.When you hooked up it was a long tireing fight for angler and fish,kinder fought using rod tip and light drag.To land fish you had to wade in and net the fish couldn't wash it up beach due to line class.It was heart in mouth stuff to have a salmon leap and wonder if your knots would hold.
All said and done I think Roberta will be happy with her new purchase-right price too
Paul


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeh, my 7144 is my beach jew rod. Matched with a 6.5 inch C class Alvey with 10kg mono, Feels as though it could handle close to 15kg at a push. And in true old style beach rod fashion has a nice light tip in comparison to its but end.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice Roberta, those Butterworths are good blanks cant go wrong, freshen it up with some new guides like yah said and you will have a top rod

Lee


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

BARAGAIN!

you have done very very well. I have a couple of rods with the old butterworth blanks and they are great rods. at the price you are seeing - it is a no brainer! very jealous indeed.


----------

